# Hds8



## ducksdemise (Sep 15, 2004)

What is the difference between the HDS8 and HDS8 Gen2 units
Other than being this years model I think?

Thanks,
Jim


----------



## Net (Apr 10, 2004)

http://www.lowrance.com/Products/Marine/HDS-Gen2/

Gen2 has more internal memory to handle the new StructureMap feature. StructureMap lets you customize your contour maps with sidescan sonar images. More memory also means faster load speeds for everything else.


----------

